# maple and oak



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

I felled some trees on my property and will be taking them to the mill tomorrow. Im fairly certain there is no metal in these as they were not near any property lines or roads. I stopped by a circle mill today and the guy told me he charged .20 cents a board foot. When they determine how many board feet is that based on what i take home or what is cut. I know there is waste factor right? The size of the logs are about 20" diameter(no taper) by 12 feet. Any thought on how many board I am going to pay for? Thanks

Jason


----------



## Fil-Dill (Aug 2, 2009)

A 20"x12' log will have 192bdft on the Doyle scale, 204bdft on the scribner scale and 217bdft on the international scale. However the first logs I had cut, I measured the logs, took that times 27 cents a bdft and thought I new about what it would cost. When I went to pick them up, the actuall yeild was about 40% more than I had figured and the lumber was actually there. I only paid for the lumber I brought home. Are you confused yet.:yes: I hope someone else will tune in and help clear this up.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Did you ask this question on Woodweb a while back? I answered the same question there. I've never heard of a sawyer charging for anything except the stacks of wood that's sitting there when it's all said and done. That's when charging by the bdft of course, but there are others ways to charge such as by the hour or on the shares. I've also heard of contract sawing but I think it's rare. 







.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*not on woodweb*

Thanks Texas, no i didnt post over on woodweb, actually never thought to. I'm taking the wood this week so we'll see what happens.

jason


----------

